# Please help identify tank size (pictures)



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Any idea how big this tank is? Gallons?[/img]


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

without measurements its impossible to tell

my guess would make it 48" long 12 wide and 30 tall, which would be about 75g, though given its (estimated) footprint its the equivilent to a 55g


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, guy selling is clueless, as am I. It is in his other house. I have horrible perception.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It looks like a 29. The height of a 55 but only 30" long.

Get the dimentions and I'll know it.

30"x12"x16" is a 29 gallon.

Don't pay more than $50 for the tank and stand.


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the price check. Was hoping it wasn't a 29 as that is what I have now and want to upgrade to a 4 foot tank.

The guy said he is pretty sure it is bigger than a 55 gallon, as he has a 55 hex all ready. He was saying something about it being like 80 - 100. I say cant be. But anyway, he wants $75 for tank and stand.

75 gallon for 75 bucks? Hows that? Stand included. That of course depending is that is the size indeed


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol: What am I talking about. I am dreaming. That is not a 75


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wait a second sherlock!

Is that a computer tower sitting on top of the tank. If it is, That sucker has got to be atleast 4 feet.

Right right? opcorn:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sitting next to two 75g tanks, and that's definitely not a 75g.

Maybe a 44g?: If the short edge is 12", then the other dimensions would be around 36" and 24"... maybe... still not worth $75, IMHO.

-Ryan


----------



## kj23502 (Jul 29, 2008)

I was advised by a knowlegdgable fishy guy to not pay more than $1 a gallon for used fish tanks and $1 per gallon for the size of the stand (if the stand is in decent shape.)

The foot print is more important than the height in most cases. It looks pretty tall. What kind of fish are you looking to house in it? (prob. cichlids...since we're on a cichlid forum, but ya never know)


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I am going to go on with the deal. $75 is on the high side for what he is offering if it is anything smaller than 75.

Yeah, Im looking for a 4 foot tank minimum. Not caring about the height like you mentioned KJ as it will be housing Africans. Male peacocks.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

So does this dude own a measuring tape?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Might be a 37 tall (30 x 12 x 22) or a 45g (36 x 12 x 24), but without actual dimensions its just a guess.


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> So does this dude own a measuring tape?


 :-?

Measuring tape? That would be too easy.

The tank is at his other house half an hour away. Was trying to save myself a trip to his house to meet him there just to find out it is like you said. A 29'er or something less than a 75.


----------

